# Crucial m4 Preisrutsch



## UnnerveD (30. April 2012)

Für alle, die sich mit der Anschaffung einer SSD bislang schwer getan haben bietet sich jetzt wahrscheinlich DIE Möglichkeit.

Ich habe heute bei geizhals entdeckt, dass das 128GB-Modell der Crucial m4 unter die 100€-Marke gerutscht ist und die SSD somit innerhalb von 5 Tagen fast 25€ günstiger geworden ist.

Da sie - meiner Meinung nach - immer noch eine der besten SSDs auf dem Markt ist, lohnt der Kauf somit doppelt. Das um 128GB größere Schwestermodell hat einen ähnlichen Preisverfall durchlebt und ist jetzt für unter 200€ erhältlich.

Crucial m4 128GB
Crucial m4 256GB

MfG


----------



## PEG96 (30. April 2012)

Eine sehr schöne Entwicklung, wie ich finde


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. April 2012)

Jetzt haben sie mich fast soweit, eine zu kaufen...
Weiß jemand, wie das mit dem Garantie-Service von Crucial hier in D aussieht?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. April 2012)

Vielleicht gibts dann dieses Jahr doch noch eine SSD.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. April 2012)

Jetzt müssen die anderen nachziehen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. April 2012)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts dann dieses Jahr doch noch eine SSD.


 
/sign

Aber eher Richtung September bis Weihnachten


----------



## TheReal (30. April 2012)

Na super und ich hab sie vor einer Woche noch für 130€ gekauft, weil mir das bereits sehr günstig vorkam.  Andererseits... ich glaub ich nehm noch eine.


----------



## joel3214 (30. April 2012)

Passt die eigentlich in ein Macbook?
Wer schon nice gegen so ne olle 5400 Platte xD


----------



## Alkinger (30. April 2012)

mhm ich hab gerade vor 5tage bei hardwareversand bestellt für 132EUR 
jetzt aktuell bei ca 106EUR wahnsinn....

so sollte mal der preisverfall bei jeder PC Hardware sein!!!


----------



## Memphys (30. April 2012)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Passt die eigentlich in ein Macbook?
> Wer schon nice gegen so ne olle 5400 Platte xD


 
Glaub schon... 9mm BAuhöhe waren ja meist OK afaik. Zur Not gibts für ein paar Euronen mehr die Slim-Variante, die passt mit Sicherheit.


----------



## AeroX (1. Mai 2012)

Sehr nette Entwicklung... 

Mal gucken ob ich mir doch noch eine gönne. 


MfG


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Mai 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Sehr nette Entwicklung...
> 
> Mal gucken ob ich mir doch noch eine gönne.
> 
> ...


 
Meine m4 ist schon bezahlt 
Hoffe sie fühlt sich wohl neben der G.skill Falcon, die mich einst mehr als das Doppelte kostete...


----------



## Rizoma (1. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sie mich fast soweit, eine zu kaufen...
> Weiß jemand, wie das mit dem Garantie-Service von Crucial hier in D aussieht?



Bei den Preisen musste ich klein bei geben und hab mir eine bestellt die sollte Mittwoch da sein


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Mai 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen musste ich klein bei geben und hab mir eine bestellt die sollte Mittwoch da sein


 
Dienstag (heute) ist Feiertag!
Vor Mittwoch wird die nicht losgeschickt!

Wobei die Corsair Force 3 auch ähnlich attraktiv sind.


----------



## Rizoma (1. Mai 2012)

ich hatte sie am 28.4 bestellt für 102 und ein paar gequetschte inkl. Versand und sie ist Montag raus gegangen


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2012)

Uiiii, scheene Preise mittlerweile. Da könnte man doch glatt schwach werden...

Gruß


----------



## ponygsi (1. Mai 2012)

Crucial m4 128GB


ist bestellt

lg


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Mai 2012)

Danke an den TE für diese News ! 

War bis jetzt immer zu geizig für eine SSD, konnte jetzt aber nicht mehr "nein" sagen 
Die m4 läuft bei einem Arbeitskollegen schon seit einigen Monaten problemlos. Mir war es wichtig,
eine zuverlässige SSD und keinen Benchmark-Blender mit Sandfurz-Controller zu kaufen...

Was bringt es mir denn, wenn ich eine extrem schnelle, aber defekte Sandforce-SSD habe?
Bekomme die SSD zwar ersetzt, habe aber den ganzen Ärger mit dem Neuaufsetzen von Windows...


----------



## gramallama (1. Mai 2012)

Ne zweite SSD könnt eigentlich nicht schaden  Meine Corsair F120 hatte mich noch 220€ gekostet und ich habe es nie bereut


----------



## kr0 (1. Mai 2012)

Hab vor wenigen Tagen noch für 123,- bestellt :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

Eine deutsche Eiche wankt nicht, mir sind die 256 Modelle einfach zu teuer für das gebotene. Ich werde daher meine Füße noch einbetonieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2012)

Ich kuck mir fast jeden Tag die 512er an - ist zwar auch im Preis gefallen, war aber nicht von Dauer:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


Immerhin - die Tendenz ist eindeutig - lange kanns nicht mehr dauern bis ich sie kaufe


----------



## Horilein (1. Mai 2012)

Ach,mist.Vor 2 Monaten für fast 140€ gekauft.Naja, ne besonders gute Wertanlage war Hardware ja noch nie.( C2D E8400 mal ausgenommen^^)
Ne 2te ist gar keine schlechte Idee.Bringt das im Raid0 noch mal merklich was?Kann ich mir fast nicht denken.


----------



## Rizoma (1. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kuck mir fast jeden Tag die 512er an - ist zwar auch im Preis gefallen, war aber nicht von Dauer:
> News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> 
> Immerhin - die Tendenz ist eindeutig - lange kanns nicht mehr dauern bis ich sie kaufe



die 512´er sind zwar nice aber mir viel zu teuer die werden erst gekauft wenn die so bei 150€ angekommen sind was noch seeeeeeehr lange dauert solange muss die 128´er her halten 



Horilein schrieb:


> Bringt das im Raid0 noch mal merklich was?



Man merkt ja schon kein unterschied der einzelnen SSD´s untereinander desswegen glaub ich das nen Raid0 nur für den Schwan...vergleich ist


----------



## iNsTaBiL (1. Mai 2012)

ahhh

langsam wirds verdammt verlockend  

lieber bliebt sie noch n weilchen teuer, damit ich nicht in versuchung komme...aber so...puhh


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab für meine 128GB-Version im Januar 170€ gezahlt, ist das zu fassen?


----------



## PrussianPride (1. Mai 2012)

Unter 100€ ist schon wirklich gut. Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt aber noch bei 80€, aber das wird ja sicher auch bald erreicht. Die 830er scheint ja hinterherzurutschen.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Mai 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab für meine 128GB-Version im Januar 170€ gezahlt, ist das zu fassen?


 

Und ich für meine Samsung SDD 830 256gb 328€, im Feber. 

Dauerts halt um ein halbes Jahr länger, bis sichs abzahlt.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kuck mir fast jeden Tag die 512er an - ist zwar auch im Preis gefallen, war aber nicht von Dauer:
> News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> 
> Immerhin - die Tendenz ist eindeutig - lange kanns nicht mehr dauern bis ich sie kaufe


 
2x 256GB sind aber deutlich günstiger...
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

Bei 50 Cent pro GB werde ich mir erste Gedanken machen.


----------



## Dolceman (1. Mai 2012)

Toll, und gestern kam meine Samsung 830 128GB für 146€


schick die wieder zurück und hol mir die crucial m4


----------



## Fatalii (1. Mai 2012)

Auch mir ist die Preisentwicklung aufgefallen. Ich bin gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
Es kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass die großen Hersteller Crucial, Corsair, Intel, Samsung, OCZ und Kingston
die Preise drücken werden, auch zu schauen wer sich am Markt etablieren kann. Der Preiskampf kann 
beginnen. 
Mir geht es gerade wie dem Kind im kaukasichen Kreidekreis. Ich fühle mich hin- und hergerissen zwischen der
830 und der M4 in der 128GB Variante. Für Crucial sprechen meine guten Erfahrungen (ich habe schon 3 64er
hier), die durchweg gute Leistung und die regelmäßigen Firmwareupdates.
Für Samsung sprechen die gute Leistung (teilweise etwas flotter als die M4) und ja mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein,
da ich mit der Serie keine Erfahrung habe. Von Firmwareupdates habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört, daher
denke ich, dass diese Serie auch recht stabil ihren Dienst verrichtet.

Was meint ihr dazu? M4 oder 830 in 128GB.

Mfg


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 50 Cent pro GB werde ich mir erste Gedanken machen.



Genau so siehts aus


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Mai 2012)

Dolceman schrieb:


> Toll, und gestern kam meine Samsung 830 128GB für 146€
> 
> 
> schick die wieder zurück und hol mir die crucial m4


 
Denen schreibst eine Mail, mal sehn ob die eine Wertminderung durchführen. 



Fatalii schrieb:


> Auch mir ist die Preisentwicklung aufgefallen. Ich bin gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
> Es kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass die großen Hersteller Crucial, Corsair, Intel, Samsung, OCZ und Kingston
> die Preise drücken werden, auch zu schauen wer sich am Markt etablieren kann. Der Preiskampf kann
> beginnen.
> ...


 
830, warum, weil ich die auch habe, und keine Probleme.


----------



## Fatalii (1. Mai 2012)

Nun gut das sind zwar keine Fakten, aber ich werte deinen Erfahrungsbericht einfach als positives Anwenderfeedback.

Weitere Stimmen dazu würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## Lyph (1. Mai 2012)

Bei aktuellen 20€ Differenz würde ich zur m4 tendieren. Sollte sich der Preis angleichen oder unter 10€ betragen würde ich zur 830 greifen.

Denke beide werden ohne Zicken laufen und als Otto-Normalverbraucher merkt man eh keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden SSDs.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Mai 2012)

Angemerkt werden sollte halt noch so nebenbei, die Samsung SSD 830 Series 256gb wird bei mir maximal 30°C warm, im moment nach 3 Stunden hat die 28°C.

Bei der Samsung hast du auch einen Einbaurahmen dabei.


----------



## Lyph (1. Mai 2012)

Dachte SSDs verursachen kaum bis gar keine Abwärme und bleiben im Bereich der Zimmertemperatur (sofern guter Airflow herrscht und nicht andere Hardwarekomponenten die SSD aufheizen).

Wieso sind dann die 28°C ein Kaufargument? Wird die Crucial wärmer?


----------



## Tim_i5 (1. Mai 2012)

Hey, 
ich überlege mir gerade ob ich nich zuschlage  Ich bräuchte aber einen Einbaurahmen, könnt ihr mir da einen Empfehlen? Hab nämlich keine 2,5 Schächte in meinem Gehäuse.

Gruß


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Mai 2012)

Schau dir mal diesen Testbericht an, da siehst wie schön warm das Stück bei denen wurde.


----------



## derseppl (1. Mai 2012)

Super, habe meine auch vor einer Woche für 120€ gekauft  Aber egal, wert ist sie es allemal


----------



## Fatalii (1. Mai 2012)

Naja das einzig Störende an der M4 ist der fehlende Temperatursensor.
Bei allen M4 die ich in die Finger bekommen habe, konnte ich mit keinem Programm 
die Temperatur auslesen.
Nungut, wenn sich innerhalb dieser Woche die Preise nicht angleichen, werde ich 
definitiv die M4 nehmen.

MfG


----------



## Sammla (1. Mai 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Naja das einzig Störende an der M4 ist der fehlende Temperatursensor.
> Bei allen M4 die ich in die Finger bekommen habe, konnte ich mit keinem Programm
> die Temperatur auslesen.
> Nungut, wenn sich innerhalb dieser Woche die Preise nicht angleichen, werde ich
> ...



Und das ist ein Problem weil...? So viel ich weiß ist die Temperatur bei SSD's doch sowas von Schnuppe. Wirklich heiß werden können die nicht.

Der Preis wechselt immer zwischen 94-100€.. Das ist wirklich ein sehr heißer Preis! Meine 64GB Variante will ich dann irgendwann mal austauschen, die ist schon zu 91% ausgelastet. Mal sehen wie sich der Preis weiterentwickelt 
Auch die 256GB Version habe ich im Auge, soll der PS3 nen netten Boost verpassen.  Darüber hinaus will ich eh eine neue, größere Festplatte für diese haben, da die alte schon fast voll ist.

Mal schaun' was die Samsung jetzt macht


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2012)

hmm.. ich hab ne 256GB Platte noch drin. Die ist aber nur zu 64GB voll, und da wird hoffentlich auch nicht sooo viel mehr dazu kommen. Maximal so 200GB.... Da wäre ne 256er SSD perfekt als Ersatz, aber die sind noch zu teuer. Bei der 128er könnte ich aber eventuell echt schwach werden 

Ich muss glaub ich mal schauen, was der Finanzminster dazu sagt


----------



## XXTREME (1. Mai 2012)

198€ für die 256GB .... jetzt fängt es an interessant zu werden .


----------



## blackout24 (1. Mai 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Naja das einzig Störende an der M4 ist der fehlende Temperatursensor.
> Bei allen M4 die ich in die Finger bekommen habe, konnte ich mit keinem Programm
> die Temperatur auslesen.
> Nungut, wenn sich innerhalb dieser Woche die Preise nicht angleichen, werde ich
> ...


 
Stimmt bei 1 Watt Leistungsaufnahme im Idle und 2 unter Volllast (die Platte feuert im Betrieb natürlich ständig aus alles Rohren)
kann schon gigantische Verlustwärme aufkommen bis zur Kernschmelze.

Leistungsaufnahme : Crucial m4 mit 64, 128, 256 und 512 GB im Performance-Vergleich


----------



## Timewarp2008 (1. Mai 2012)

Na toll, ich hab mir grad erst die 64GB Version davon gekauft -.-

Trotzdem ne Super SSD, würd ich sofort wieder kaufen. Allerdings dann ne Nummer grösser xD


----------



## hironakamura93 (1. Mai 2012)

Denkt Ihr die Preise bleiben erstmal so, oder können die demnächst wieder höher werden? Ich will mir nähmlich Mitte Mai ein ganzes neues System kaufen und es wäre dann schade, wenn die Preise der crucial m4 dann wieder höher sind. Soll ich jetzt kaufen oder kann ich es riskieren erst in 2 Wochen die SSD zusammen mit dem Rest zu kaufen?


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2012)

Die Preise sollten im Durchschnitt weiter fallen. Da kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Was alle rumheulen weil sie die Platten etwas teuerer gekauft haben, ih hab damal für meine c300 64gb auch rund 100€ hingeblättert und könnte jetzt auch wegen dem wertverfall trara machen. Aber dafür ist die Platte einfach viel zu geil^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Preis bei kleiner als 50Cent/GB angekommen ist, dann wird's interessant, aber bisher bewegt und dreht sich bei mir noch alles.


----------



## Tatanka82 (1. Mai 2012)

Mh sogar für österreichische Verhältnisse werden die Preise ja langsam sehr interessant  ^^


----------



## keinnick (1. Mai 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Naja das einzig Störende an der M4 ist der fehlende Temperatursensor.
> Bei allen M4 die ich in die Finger bekommen habe, konnte ich mit keinem Programm
> die Temperatur auslesen.
> Nungut, wenn sich innerhalb dieser Woche die Preise nicht angleichen, werde ich
> ...


 
Braucht man nicht wirklich oder? Nimm einfach die Temp. einer benachbarten HDD und zieh ein paar Grad ab 

Edit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

Wenn die neuen GPUs von NV mal so günstig wären


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Mai 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis bei kleiner als 50Cent/GB angekommen ist, dann wird's interessant, aber bisher bewegt und dreht sich bei mir noch alles.


 
Ich schätze mal das wird noch ne weile dauern, bei der 128GB sinds ja aktuell ~1,30€/GB


----------



## dmxforever (1. Mai 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das wird noch ne weile dauern, bei der 128GB sinds ja aktuell ~1,30€/GB


 Bei der M4 sind wir bereits unter 0,80/GB.


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Mai 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Bei der M4 sind wir bereits unter 0,80/GB.


 
Bei 128 oder 64GB? Sonst hab ich mich jetzt ernsthaft bei der 128er verrechnet


----------



## Sammla (1. Mai 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Bei der M4 sind wir bereits unter 0,80/GB.


 

Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Samsung MZ-7PC064D/EU 64GB interne SSD (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), 256MB Cache, SATA 6.0Gbps) inkl. Desktop Upgrade Kit

Und bei der Samsung sind es bereits ~0,37€ pro GB 

...



Edit: Angebot wurde rausgenommen. Preisfehler


----------



## dmxforever (1. Mai 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Bei 128 oder 64GB? Sonst hab ich mich jetzt ernsthaft bei der 128er verrechnet


 Bei der 128er. Die ist ja auch der Grund für diesen Thread. Weiß nicht warum immer wieder auch andere Platten hier reingeschmissen werden müssen.


----------



## L-man (1. Mai 2012)

ich habe grade vor 3 Tagen eine Samsung 830 für 125 inkl Versand gekauft und auch bei den jetzigen Preisen würde ich es wieder machen.


----------



## Fatalii (1. Mai 2012)

Leute mir ist vollkommen klar, dass bei 2 Watt Verbrauch und keinen mechanischen Bauteilen, die Temperatur
bei leichtem Luftzug in etwa bei 22-25°C liegen sollte.
Mir geht es einfach hdarum, dass ich gerne alle Komponenten und deren Werte im Auge habe. HW-Monitor 
ist ständig in Betrieb. Ich bin da ein Kontrollvernatiker und mehr nicht.

Aber ich denke, dass es Crucial wird. Schon allein der Aspekt, dass meine 3 64GB Platten absolut top laufen.

Das Preisniveau wird sich eher in weiter nach unten orientieren. Denn wie schon erwähnt werden sich die 
großen Hersteller in der nächsten Zeit einen Preiskampf liefern. Am Ende werden wohl auch nicht alle aktuellen
Anbieter mehr mit dabei sein.

Mfg


----------



## eVoX (1. Mai 2012)

Eine 512er für mein Lappi hätte ich gern, nur gabs da kein Preisrutsch, ganz im Gegenteil, es wurde um 25€ teurer.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2012)

Sammla schrieb:


> Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Samsung MZ-7PC064D/EU 64GB interne SSD (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), 256MB Cache, SATA 6.0Gbps) inkl. Desktop Upgrade Kit
> 
> Und bei der Samsung sind es bereits ~0,37€ pro GB
> 
> ...


 
Bei Alternate gibts paar SSDs auch für 0,79€/GB. Also die 75Cent/GB sollten bald erreicht seind, und ich denke auch die 50Cent/GB fallen noch dieses Jahr für die billigsten SSDs.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mir die Crucial Anfang des Jahres geholt und bin höchst zufrieden damit. Kein Ärger bei der Installation, dem Firmware-Update oder dem Alltagseinsatz. Der starke Preisrutsch jetzt ärgert mich auch nicht, er kommt nur drei Monate zu spät. 
Man könnte dabei übrigens überlegen, ob vielleicht bald ein Nachfogler auf den Markt kommt. Die neue Vertex 4 beinhaltet ja schon einen neuen Crucial-Controller mit anderem Label und Firmware. Es würde mich da nicht wundern, den gleichen Chip bald in Crucial-eigenen SSDs vorzufinden.


----------



## blackout24 (2. Mai 2012)

Das Problem bei neuen SSDs ist, dass sie keiner wirklich braucht. Hat man neuen Controller, können in dem wieder einige Probleme auftauchen wo der alte schon alle Kinderkrankheiten ausgestanden hat. Für den Alltagseinsatz macht mehr Speed kaum noch Sinn. Der Aufwand den eine SSD bewältigen werden muss wird auch nicht steigen in Zukunft. Ist ja nicht wie bei Grakas wo jedes Jahr neues DirectX und Mehr Polygone verbaut werden.


----------



## Heretic (2. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings auch wieder ich glaube am effektivsten ist es wohl für die Firmen etwas an Speicherkapazität und Preis zu Schrauben , dann wird wohl bald der große Rush kommen.


----------



## Zakuma (2. Mai 2012)

habe mir schon eine bestellt  kommt ende der Woche an freue mich schon


----------



## Magic12345 (2. Mai 2012)

Toll, dass endlich mal ein bisschen Bewegung in den SSD Markt kommt. Ich habe mir kürzlich eine Samsung 830 mit 128 GB gekauft und bin bisher total zufrieden (Null Probleme!). Mehr SSD macht in meinem PC keinen Sinn. Ich habe sowieso eine schnelle "normale" SATA Platte als Zweitlaufwerk für Daten und Spiele.


----------



## Hleothoron (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist mal ein ordentlicher Preisrutsch in den letzten Wochen. Toll! Ich hoffe, dass der Preis pro GB bis Ende des Jahres unter 60 Cent/GB fällt, dann wirds ne 512er und die HDDs fliegen restlos raus. Du kannst das leiseste, gedämmte System zusammenbasteln, die HDDs mit ihrem nervigen, hochtonigen Gesurre hört man immer raus.


----------



## Llew (2. Mai 2012)

@Hleothoron

hm da muss ich etwas wiedersprechen. Ne 5400 platte in ner Bitumenbox auf Gummifüßen hörst du nicht und als reines Datenlaufwerk völlig ausreichend. Klar ne SSD als systemplatte sollte schon sein sonst wird alles etwas langsam aber als datenlaufwerk, wenn man den platz hat, kann ich des nur empfehlen.

Gruß Llew

PS Wenn dus nich glaubst werd ich versuchen ma ne aufnahme davon zu machen aber ich fürchte mein mikro wird nichts aufzeichnen


----------



## GTA 3 (2. Mai 2012)

So ADATA zieht nach. Auch hier kostet das 128 GB Modell unter 100 €!!!


----------



## Heretic (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist natürlich ne Schlachtplan. Und ADATA muss sich jetzt auch nicht verstecken , was leistung und stabilität angeht. (Natürlich dem Preis entsprechend..)


----------



## Hleothoron (3. Mai 2012)

Llew schrieb:


> @Hleothoron
> 
> hm da muss ich etwas wiedersprechen. Ne 5400 platte in ner Bitumenbox auf Gummifüßen hörst du nicht und als reines Datenlaufwerk völlig ausreichend. Klar ne SSD als systemplatte sollte schon sein sonst wird alles etwas langsam aber als datenlaufwerk, wenn man den platz hat, kann ich des nur empfehlen.
> 
> ...




Lass mal stecken 

Klar bekomme ich einen Platte leise bis unhörbar, wenn ich die nur gut genug einpacke, aber a) hab ich das handwerkliche Geschick eines Schimpansen und b) soll die Platte kühl bleiben. SSD als Systemplatte ist klar, die hab ich auch, die 512er wäre rein für Spiele, meine Daten sind eh auf externen und zu 99% der Zeit ausgeschalteten Platten. In einigen Jahren werden wir eh darüber lachen, warum man Daten noch auf langsamen, mechanischen, lauten und anfälligen Festplatten speichert. Die Dinger sterben aus. Und das ist gut so.

Gruß
Hleo

P.S. die m4 mit 128GB war gestern Abend bei 94 € auf Mindfactory.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2012)

Ja und ich bestelle ich zwischen den tagen wo die 102€ Koste -.-".

Egal nun ist sie meine und muss sagen Fix die kleine.


----------



## derP4computer (3. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei 50 Cent pro GB werde ich mir erste Gedanken machen.


 Das halbiere ich noch mal.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Das halbiere ich noch mal.



Dann kannst du wohl froh sein, wenn du im nächsten Jahr schon darüber nachdenken darfst.


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Mai 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das halbiere ich noch mal.


 Und das pack ich nochmal in die Wurzel.


----------



## blackout24 (3. Mai 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Und das pack ich nochmal in die Wurzel.


 
Und nehme das ganze mal 10 hoch -2.


----------



## Heretic (4. Mai 2012)

lasst euch doch gleich ne packen 1TB Karten zuschicken.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Mai 2012)

Hm, jetzt kostet sie wieder über 101€ -_-


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2012)

Compuland, VibuOnline oder DriveCity alle knapp über 101€ und Gratis Versand ist doch das gleiche wie 95€ + Versand und ob 1€ mehr oder weniger ist doch egal


----------



## MonKAY (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir dann doch gleich die 256 GB Variante gekauft. Für 196 € war das echt nen Schnapper.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Mai 2012)

Die muss man auch erstmal haben...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ich bekomm sie für 94€. Also bestellt ja und überwiesen auch schon, aber ist heute erst abgegenagen.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomm sie für 94€. Also bestellt ja und überwiesen auch schon, aber ist heute erst abgegenagen.


 
Normalerweise gilt der Preis zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung 

PS: Post Nummer 600


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Die Bestellung isr nur schon vom 30.04, habe aber am 2.05 nochmal was ändern lassen.  
Deswegen weil dazwischen eine Zeitspanne liget die 5 Tage lang ist wenn die morgen arbeiten.


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2012)

Meine liegt seit 2 Tagen hier, hatte aber noch keine Zeit sie einzubauen. Ich habe auch nur 94 € versandkostenfrei bezahlt.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> So ADATA zieht nach. Auch hier kostet das 128 GB Modell unter 100 &#128;!!!




Die ist jetzt bei 87 bei MF. Das ist Hammer!!!


----------



## KaterTom (6. Mai 2012)

Die ADATA hat aber einen Sandforce-Controller. Da ist die m4 mit Marvell-Controller die bessere Wahl.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:
			
		

> Die ADATA hat aber einen Sandforce-Controller. Da ist die m4 mit Marvell-Controller die bessere Wahl.



Kann sehr gut sein. Ich wollte verdeutlichen, wie billig jetzt schon manche 120er SSDs sind


----------



## DarkWhisperer (6. Mai 2012)

Na da werden die Preise weiterer SSD-Hersteller hoffentlich mit rutschen!


----------



## locojens (8. Mai 2012)

Habe mir eben eine M4 128GB bestellt, aber da ich den "Luxus" der Zahlung auf Rechnung haben wollte sind es halt inkl. Versandt 110€ aber egal so kann ich meine Vertex2 Krücke endlich mal Preiswert ersetzen.


----------



## Sammla (8. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Die ist jetzt bei 87 bei MF. Das ist Hammer!!!



Vor einer Woche gabs die sogar für ~85€.. 

Oh man, nicht mehr lange und ich werde schwach. Fleißig sparen!


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

Nun hat die Crucial m4 wohl auch die Samsung 830 mit nach unten gezogen. Die kostete vor vier Wochen 140€, vor zwei Wochen 125€, vor einer Woche 119€ und heute 106,60€ (Mindfactory). 
Da kommt Freude auf .


----------



## skyscraper (12. Mai 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hat die Crucial m4 wohl auch die Samsung 830 mit nach unten gezogen. Die kostete vor vier Wochen 140€, vor zwei Wochen 125€, vor einer Woche 119€ und heute 106,60€ (Mindfactory).
> Da kommt Freude auf .



Toll! Das freut mich riesig, weil ich die Samsung noch einen Tick lieber mag als die Crucial.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2012)

Es ist am ende egal ob die M4 oder 830er den die 0,010sek schneller beim Booten oder Schreiben und Lesen ist egal.

Ich habe mir die M4 geholt und bin mehr als Glücklich damit. Der unterschied ist echt extrem besonders in BF3 die ladezeiten gerade mal 10 bis 15Sek wenn überhaupt.

Also greift zu junges und Mädels so fern es hier welche gibt es lohnt !


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Es ist am ende egal ob die M4 oder 830er den die 0,010sek schneller beim Booten oder Schreiben und Lesen ist egal.


 
So knapp ist es auch wieder nicht. Beim Booten kann es locker eine Sekunde ausmachen, bei großen Installationen (z.B. zwei Minuten Dauer) mehrere Sekunden.
Aber ohne Direktvergleich ist das nicht bemerkbar und der Folgeschluss bleibt der gleiche.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Mai 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> So knapp ist es auch wieder nicht. Beim Booten kann es locker eine Sekunde ausmachen, bei großen Installationen (z.B. zwei Minuten Dauer) mehrere Sekunden.
> Aber ohne Direktvergleich ist das nicht bemerkbar und der Folgeschluss bleibt der gleiche.


 
Also beim  Booten sind die 830 schonmal langsamer als die M4. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Also beim  Booten sind die 830 schonmal langsamer als die M4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei pc-experience.de sieht es mit den 128GB Versionen genau anders herum aus. 
Das Fazit bleibt aber das gleiche - Die kleinen Performanceunterschiede (egal bei welcher Größe, Firmware, und egal in welche Richtung) sind belanglos. Deutlich wichtiger ist die Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Mai 2012)

Und da ist die SSD830 besser genauso auch beim Firmware update hat man es einfacher.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Mai 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Und da ist die SSD830 besser genauso auch beim *Firmware update hat man es einfacher.*


 
Was ist genau einfacher? Bei der M4 startest du in Windows ne Datei und wartest.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Mai 2012)

War das nicht noch mit dem Update abseits von Windows??


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

Bei der alten Firmware ja, bei der neuen Windows.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Mai 2012)

Die vorherige Firmware konnte man auch schon einfach über Windows einspielen.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Samsung optisch ansprechender.


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

Bei der m4 ja, aber bei der C300 ging es glaube ich noch nicht. Aber Windowsupdate geht nun bei beiden, 830 wie m4.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß garnichtmehr, wie meine Aussieht steckt schon seit 9 Monaten im Dunkel des Rechners. 



FreezerX schrieb:


> Bei der m4 ja, aber bei der C300 ging es glaube ich noch nicht. Aber Windowsupdate geht nun bei beiden, 830 wie m4.


 
Meinte Firmware 0309 für die M4 das ging schon nicht nur die neuste 000F.


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnichtmehr, wie meine Aussieht steckt schon seit 9 Monaten im Dunkel des Rechners.
> Meinte Firmware 0309 für die M4 das ging schon nicht nur die neuste 000F.


 
Hätte ich kein Gucklock, hätte ich meine sieben Monate nicht gesehen^^.

Bin gespannt wie OCZ mit der Vertex4 reagiert. Die ist sehr neu, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die 100€ der Crucial m4 und Samsung 830 etwas Schmerzen bereiten.


----------

